# Anyone know which Colosthetus this is?



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone know which Colosthetus this is? The photo was taken in Bocas del Toro. Colosthetus talamancae has been sugested. Can someone help me out with the correct species?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

sure looks like C. talamancae to me.

MVG Remco


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

I think it's C. flotator. It was my original guess, then reading from the Savage book it says that C. talamancae lacks the oblique lateral stripe. So my guess is C. flotator. 
j


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

I was just directed to this website:

http://www.gifkikkerportaal.nl/Gifkikker/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=158&showlogin=1

It is in German, describes D. claudiea, yet shows images of the same frog I have pictured above. I was of the understanding that claudiea looked more like lugubris as indicated by the bdg "guide" here:

http://www.thebdg.org/library/frogspecies/d__claudiae.htm


Justiin, can you reference some specific descriptions for me. Anyone else, any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

If you have access, read in Jay Savage's book Reptiles and Amphibians of Costa Rica, that's where I'm pulling my description from. I'm also just going by experience seeing them in the wild. I always confuse C. flotator and C. talamancae, so I'm not the best-- hence why I looked it up.
j


----------



## bschafer (Aug 30, 2004)

I bet it's talamancae. Last month I was in both Bocas and the Talamanca area of Costa Rica. In CR I got a shot of a C. talamancae (it had to be, that was the only species in my area I'm told), and it looks just like your mystery guy. The Colostethus I shot while in Bocas was slightly different-- I'm guessing flotator. I can send you the photos if you'd like, but they probably won't say anything you don't already know.


----------

